# What happened to Wolber



## holdsworth (Nov 26, 2008)

back in the day Wolber was bigger than Mavic for rims and made some pretty nice tyres. the Champion de France sew-ups were wonderfulf to ride on. what ever became of them?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I seem to remember they were bought by someone but I can't remember who.. It might have been Mavic...


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Not to derail the thread - but the same question could be asked of Clement? - they made some of the best tubulars of the day


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Mavic*



Dave Hickey said:


> I seem to remember they were bought by someone but I can't remember who.. It might have been Mavic...


Correct Mavic did purchase Wolber - late 80's I think?


Clement closed their doors, but heard that the Dugast tubulars are in fact rebuilt Clements.


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

Wolber was broken up, Mavic bought the rim production side, Michelin the tire side.

Clement is a complicated story. After the Pirelli buyout, they later leased the naming rights to the person (Paul de Lange) they sold the equipment to. At the end of the contract, they yanked the name after promising to continue the arrangement and sold it to Vittoria (who de Lange had been a partner in with Rudy - forget his last name but was outed from in a corporate takeover by Rudy). That's when the Foxonall name came out, it was a polite version of "F them all". Foxonall closed down, a victim of out of date and worn out equipment and no plant investment causing major production problems. The factory was bought out after a time, and is now Challenge.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Cioccfan. As well as the DA thread.


----------

